# Raise a Year old female Neck for show



## dulls (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi,

Hope all of you are doing well. I need assistance on to raise my female german shepherd neck as per show requirement. What measures should i take that she always raise her neck on perfect position.
what kind of training should i give to her with help of she raise her neck.

Regards
dulls


----------



## saleem (Oct 25, 2013)

Gucci Ze Zevlova Dvora
This is my male 10 months, I have began ring craft training with him but it will really kick off when he is one year old in December. There is nothing you can really do to raise her neck that i know of, the only thing you can do is build he confidence and when you stand her use something that really gets her attention, that is the best way. In my case I use other dogs around the park to get his attention and raise his neck.


----------

